# Bridon Wire Works and mansion, Ambergate - March 09



## james.s (Mar 5, 2009)

I know there are already posts on both the wireworks and the house, but I thought I would share some of my pictures with you. The wireworks is in very good condition, and is an easy explore. Watch out for asbestos though. The house is a deathtrap, so I would recommend you only enter at your own risk. anyway, I explored the whole house, even the cellars, which are so freaky it's unreal, thanks to some previous explorer (I mention no names, Trudger) who left tealights down there. Good god I had a fright! Apparently the cellars are used by Satanists, so watch your step. If anyone is interested, the house is up for sale for £1 if you are willing to restore it.(I have put it in Misc sites because it is two different places)

My pictures





































*Inside the house*


----------



## Peter (Mar 5, 2009)

*My photos*




















The manor for sale for just 1 quid




This shot is 100% luck I stuck my camera under the door and took it.





Last time I posted these photos they were basically laughed at and deleted so please comment but be nice


----------



## johno23 (Mar 5, 2009)

It may have been covered before,but that doesnt matter to me as everyone puts a different angle on a place when they go.Some great shots of the interior of that mansion house,looks really "olde worlde"and mighty spooky.That substation place looks a tad interesting too,good shot under the door by the way.
Good work guys


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 6, 2009)

Good set of pics James.s / Peter 

Are these on the same site? If not, might I suggest that you create a new Thread, so that the House is in the RESIDENTIAL Forum. The Wire Works of course can stay here in the INDUSTRIAL Forum  This will just help to keep things tidy 

Thanks again for posting chaps


----------



## james.s (Mar 6, 2009)

They're right next to each other. I think the house belonged to the owner of the factory. Thank you for the comment


----------



## The_Revolution (Mar 6, 2009)

james.s said:


> thanks to some previous explorer (I mention no names, Trudger) who left tealights down there. Good god I had a fright! *Apparently the cellars are used by Satanists*, so watch your step.



 

Nah; that'll be ashless, they're probably his tealights as well


----------



## james.s (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank god (or satan) for that, I am now suffering constant heart attacks


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work, guys. It's always good to see different areas and viewpoints of a place.
It'll be a pity if no-one buys that house. Perhaps we should have a whip-round on DP! 
Cheers.


----------



## ashless (Mar 6, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by james.s View Post
> thanks to some previous explorer (I mention no names, Trudger) who left tealights down there. Good god I had a fright! Apparently the cellars are used by Satanists, so watch your step.
> 
> ...



Cheeky bugger! But yes there were my tealights! 

Now if you'll excuse me i have some chickens to sacrifice!


----------



## Purple T (Mar 6, 2009)

Didn't have time for the whole house recently. Looks like i'll be going back for the cellars sometime

Good work the pair of you


----------



## Trudger (Mar 6, 2009)

ooo I haven't even explored the site yet and get the blame for something I aint done, (just like being married)
Thanks for the heads up about the building condition though, I would prefer not to be alone on my visit, anybody visiting soon, PM me !


----------



## james.s (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh, I'm terribly sorry trudger! I decided it was too creepy in the dark tonight, so settled for the wireworks instead.


----------



## james.s (Mar 6, 2009)

ashless said:


> Cheeky bugger! But yes there were my tealights!
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me i have some chickens to sacrifice!



Hee Hee Hee. I was going to go down and light those tealights, but it was too dark and scary


----------



## james.s (Mar 12, 2009)

*New Pictures*

I have visited a few more times, once at night and in the day too. We were going to go in the cellars, but there was someone walking around down there. So it was a no go.
Anyway, here are a few pictures. Between the two visits (about 12 hours), someone blocked one of the doors into one of the large sheds, so watch out, our presence is known





















Subtle Painting with light on overseer's office window


----------



## thompski (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice pictures, went ages ago on arguably the wettest day of last summer and wasn't impressed but it seems I missed bits so a revisit is in order at Easter.


----------



## The_Revolution (Mar 13, 2009)

james.s said:


> someone blocked one of the doors into one of the large sheds, so watch out, our presence is known




Nothing to do with Urbexers. They regularly block them up and then the local kids unblock them. The biggest shed is used as a skate/BMX park by them.


----------



## james.s (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh right, I thought the largest shed was permanently sealed. is there a way in? (pm please)


----------



## The_Revolution (Mar 13, 2009)

james.s said:


> Oh right, I thought the largest shed was permanently sealed. is there a way in? (pm please)



It's ok; no need for a PM. As I said it's just pure luck as to when it's open. The local kids seem to break in; obviously you don't want to be doing that.

I've been there 3 or 4 times and each time something different was opened or closed.


----------



## james.s (Jun 8, 2009)

I visited a few weeks back, and the whole site seems to have been sealed now. With inch-thick metal plate, I have found a possible entry point to the main shed, so there is still hope


----------



## charlie (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi James, thanks for the reply to my Riber Castle question.  I've been up to ambergate a couple of times now and both times everything has been sealed tight  will keep trying though. You're pictures are ace.


----------



## charlie (Jun 17, 2009)

Forgot to add that I didn't dare go into the house as it looked as though I would be squashed at any moment.


----------

